# cage score



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I always check out marketplace on facebook, and sell my eggs there too.
Found a great cage for $35 to upgrade my parakeets. Its the same style as my cockatiel cage just different color.
Well worth the 40 min drive.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good find! Sometimes you strike gold looking at "used".


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I got a huge,heavy duty cage for my blue crown conures off let it go site.It was a 30 min drive but worth it.I bet someone paid a few hundred for it but I got it for $40.A little disinfectant and we were good to go.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Let it go? Is that like Craigslist?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,I've found some good things on Let It Go.People sell everything on there.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Yeah,I've found some good things on Let It Go.People sell everything on there.


I shall have to put that on my list it could-be-useful-websites


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Do i have to join it to see stuff?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

No,you just go and buy.You'll be shocked at what people sell on there.I was over-joyed at the cage find.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Have you put anything into those cages yet, ME?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I put my 3 untamed parakeets in the brown one. My 3 cockatiels are in the white one


----------

